# Keep Busy thats the Key



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds dead corny etc but what has helped me over these last few terrible weeks has been me doggie Milo and the kids - if you HAVE to walk the dog, cook for the kids, keep a cheery face etc and be good old upbeat Sue, you kind of are. I've had really horrible, horrible nights, insomnia, weight loss and scaring myself silly and was put on some sleeping tabbies. Its not been a picnic coming off them I tell you, have had some pretty nasty anxiety attacks but in the midst of one I thought "sod this" and started washing the car - started fading and started feelin' more like my old self. All these stories of side-effects really, really scare me, its bad enough after about 5 weeks on these tablets.Who'd be without a pooch at times like these?Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

could'nt agree more sue..most days i dont relax im always busy doing stuff, J nags me to sit down i am always cleaning i think i might have that compulsive thingy majig..


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh me too girlie - I'm mad - have just volunteered to be a school dinner lady on Monday's - sexy pinny - yummy. Still another 5 squid a week - oooh betty what can I buy with that I ask!!!Hows you anyway?SuePS: Jools are you better on sunny days - my consultant seem to make a big thingy about serotonin levels. The sun has made an appearance today in Manc land and boy do I feel upbeat!!


----------

